# windows xp drivers for dell vostro a860



## sashkap

Hello! I really need help with finding drivers for dell vostro a860. I have searched in every possible place but didn't find any result. Please help!!!!!


----------



## doforlove

hello this is win xp driver : 

Display : http://support.dell.com/support/topi...up&file=264716  and http://ftp.us.dell.com/video/R189835.EXE

network : http://support.dell.com/support/topi...up&file=272930

touchpad : http://support.dell.com/support/topi...up&file=264747

Chip Set : http://support.dell.com/support/topi...up&file=264717

modem : http://ftp.us.dell.com/comm/R190098.exe 

sound : http://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R192894.EXE 

wireless : http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R193564.exe

card reader : http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R189755.EXE

bluetooth : http://ftp.us.dell.com/comm/R192727.exe   and you should downlaod this like whith bluetooth http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R161378.exe 

IF they work you tell me please .


----------



## johnb35

You will have to do some major hunting for those since that laptop was made for and preinstalled with Vista.  Most laptops can't be downgraded to XP anymore.  There are no XP drivers at the Dell website.


----------

